# EF-S 10-18 review



## keithcooper (Jun 2, 2014)

As one of the products of the 'year of lenses', I thought a review of the new EF-S 10-18mm might be of interest?

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_efs10-18.html

A very nice lens to use on my 100D, with well controlled CA and distortion (easily fixable once some profiles appear).


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 2, 2014)

wow its alot bigger than I thought it would be! pretty much the same as the 15-85 is pretty darn big
does it extend when zoomed or internally zooming?


----------



## siegsAR (Jun 2, 2014)

According to Act444 from another thread, he has the lens..



Act444 said:


> - Unlike the 16-35 (and 10-22, I believe), but similar to the 11-22, this is NOT an internal zooming lens...the barrel is slightly extended at 10mm, retracts into the body until about 15mm and then extends again SLIGHTLY until 18mm. It barely extends out, though - probably a centimeter at most.



Looking good for this lens, I'm quite sure more and more will appreciate it on video use.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! It's good to see a very good and affordable UWA for APS-C cameras.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 2, 2014)

Overall I agree with the review. It's a decent enough lens for the price and even though it's not necessarily a small lens, it is very light...and as a result, it handles well on an SL1. 

Image quality wise, it didn't knock my socks off but it's good enough for travel and everyday use.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 2, 2014)

Keith, thanks for the nice review and hopefully you'll get a copy of the 16-35 f/4L IS to test as well. The 10-18 looks like a nice lens for the money for new photographers and would have been in my bag as a beginner many years ago.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 2, 2014)

keithcooper said:


> As one of the products of the 'year of lenses', I thought a review of the new EF-S 10-18mm might be of interest?
> 
> http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/reviews/lenses/canon_efs10-18.html
> 
> A very nice lens to use on my 100D, with well controlled CA and distortion (easily fixable once some profiles appear).


 
Thanks Keith, many of us follow your blog. The information on printing is very valuable to us. I was reading about the lens and thought it might be a FF lens, but its for crop bodies. I've owned crop bodies since the Digital Rebel Came out, but sold my last one last week.

I'm on the fence about buying a 70D. If I do, I'll be looking at the 18-35, but I's like wider.


----------



## keithcooper (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback folks - glad it was of interest.

It does work well with the 100D - I added a few more pics earlier, including another with the sun just out of the shot to check for flare.

I'll have a look at the new FF zoom if I can get one to test, but I'm still waiting for a new FF UW 'L' zoom, 12-24 2.8L would be good (oh and new TS-E lenses would be nice too) ;-)


----------



## Act444 (Jun 2, 2014)

I did get a little flare in one shot- think I was shooting a building with the sun JUST to the left of the camera.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great review. Sounds like an excellent lens to recommend to beginners to see if they will want/need such a lens as the grow in the hobby.


----------

